
MaxRewards: Free app to manage credit cards and maximize rewards - onenik
https://www.maxrewards.co/
======
onenik
My co-founder and I are reward/travel hackers, and we were frustrated with the
existing tools to manage credit cards and credit card rewards. Apps like Mint
lack rewards data and apps like AwardWallet lack spend or credit data. We also
couldn't find any app that aggregated reward activity. The closest app was
Birch Finance (bought by Even Financial last year, deprecated this year), but
they were just estimating rewards. Because of how convoluted reward rules are,
they were wrong a lot of the time.

We realized the main reason an app like what we wanted didn't exist was
because data aggregators like Plaid and Yodlee do not pull reward data. So we
built our own APIs. We're able to pull in spend, reward, credit, deals, and
account setting information, and we currently have coverage of 6 issuers
(AmEx, Barclays, BoA, Chase, Citi, and Discover). Capital One is coming soon.
Those 7 issuers represent about 70% of all major credit cards in circulation.

In addition to aggregating information about all of your cards, MaxRewards
also provides best wallet recommendations (i.e. best combination of cards, not
just good cards to get) and best card recomendations (i.e. best card to use at
a particular merchant).

We've been working on MaxRewards for about a year now, and we recently just
released a public beta for iOS and Android. I'd love to get your thoughts and
feedback so we can improve our app.

